# Your city's most beautiful residential skyscraper



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

In your opinion, post your city's most beautiful residential building 

For example in my opinion, Torre Sofia (159m) is the most beautiful residential building of Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

This (currently u/c).


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Wintergarten Hochhaus 95m/312 ft Leipzig*









Wikipedia


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

For the Gold Coast, it's probably Soul.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In Rotterdam: New Orleans.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Closest thing to a skyscraper in Constanta


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

My favourite in Toronto is 1 Bloor East, currently under construction close to where I live. The current height is 75 storeys, not the 65 originally quoted:



Elkhanan1 said:


> *More high-quality images and info courtesy of UT.*
> 
> *http://urbantoronto.ca/content.php?320-One-Bloor-East-Launches*
> 
> ...



it is at this stage now:



Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## AlexNYC (May 20, 2014)

:smug:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

In Mexico City it would be this one (U/C) 240m 62-story all-residential tower


----------



## nitisit (May 12, 2009)

The River 

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*900 Biscayne*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

It isn't the tallest but my favourite in Sydney is definitely One Central Park.


Central Park Sydney (Dusk) by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Høyblokk by Disjo









By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10589579174/


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! love the hanging gardens


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A real greenscraper.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ defined as flower towers. 

My local vote goes to Scheepmakerstoren and Red Apple.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Milan*

Bosco Verticale


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

The Troika Kuala Lumpur

10-1307_FP428316_indesign---Aaron-Pocock by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

Le Nouvel KLCC

le-nouvel-green-esquisse-ajn-kuala-lumpur by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

The Capers Sentul,Kuala Lumpur
DSC_1741 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

conjunto nacional in são Paulo....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjunto_Nacional


----------

